# Fed up of injecting your child? Want a more conveniant of treatment?  Please tell me!



## Your opinion (Feb 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry. I have clearly upset and offended you and that was absolutely not my intention in any way or form. I feel I owe you all an apology and explanation. The questionnaire was intended for all ages, but as I felt it was unethical to ask a child about their condition the responsibility was passed onto the carer. I have worked with diabetics and a frequently used adjective when describing their illness was 'fed up'. It was the having to do everything they were fed up of.  Having to constantly do checks, having to constantly medicate. I was trying to relate to you through this word but now see how insensitive it appears. Wearable technology is a possible solution to some problems faced by diabetics, which is how the questionnaire links to the thread title. The questionnaire was posted on various message boards to get responses from a wide variety of people. I had contacted the site before posting to ensure it would be okay and they had cleared it. But again, I realise it was inappropriate wording on my behalf and I apologise profusely .

I have the utmost respect for everyone on this site and it truly upsets me to know I have caused offence. I hope you can accept my apology and understand my sincerity.

I will try to remove all links.


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi there,

As a frequent user of the forum, please may I make a couple of suggestions regarding your request for information, with a polite intent!

There are very sensitive feelings regarding caring for a child with diabetes and I feel the term "fed up of injecting your child" is not a good choice of phrase to encourage people to assist with your study.

May I also request you tell us a little more about in what way you intend to use the data? My final request (again, meant with polite intensions!) I suggest that you would benefit from proof reading/spell checking. 

I am sorry, but your approach appears rather brash.

Thanks.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 4, 2010)

Mmmm have to agree.  I for one don't get offended by such things as I know that people who don't have a child with diabetes have absolutely no idea how it feels as a mother so would have no clue that such a small sentence would have a major impact.

It is not a case of being 'fed up' it is a case of having to do it or your child dies, simple as.   Nothing else to add really.

I'll have a look at your survey though but if you post anywhere else maybe you should be a bit more sensitive and just leave that bit out, you sound like you are a salesman selling an alternative of which there isn't one !


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi

Well I've had a look at your survey and it doesn't actually mention anywhere about injections and children.   It is all about textiles and clothing and 'wearable technology combines textiles with technology'.

Sorry but absolutely no idea why you want parents to fill this in on  behalf of their children, this is purely for adults only.

Odd but good luck.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 4, 2010)

Moderators -- this message is everywhere on the forum in different forms... surely it's not for real?! At least it has yet to convince us it means business -- well, me.

Sorry if this is a bit too straightforward, but...


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 4, 2010)

Its odd Patricia.  Have you looked at the survey?  I did and its about having clothing with something in that can do your blood sugar levels etc.   Nothing about injecting a child and I see its on the pump thread as well, wasn't going to bother answering that one.

If this is for real, and it could be, it has been 'sold' totally the wrong way and 'Your Opinion' needs to rethink things.


----------



## Steff (Feb 4, 2010)

I thought tbh girls it was a bit suss usually someone like this would surely just post in 1 thread .MOds what do you think????


----------



## am64 (Feb 4, 2010)

I am suspious of this...but can you give some further info regarding which college are you studying what is you course title and who is your head of dept....parents don't get fed up...tired yes ..but not fed up


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree with you all.

I feel this is simply just another of spamming us through the forum. I put that in a PM to Northener earlier but havent heard back his thoughts as yet.


----------

